# Clicker Training



## Arkridia (Jun 20, 2018)

I want to start training my puppy and hear great things about clicker training? I was going to take her to obedience classes but she gets so car sick we cannot do that. Can anyone recommend a clicker and a good book to start with. I have read several threads but I cannot find one that recommends what I am looking for. 
So far she is doing well with recall and learning to go outside to potty. I would also like to know what bells people use for the doors because she barks when she wants to play with my other dogs. She is just 11 weeks old and I have had her only a week and a half so I feel she is doing great.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Clicker training is superb for pups and makes it much easier for the pups to learn what you want. If you can't go to classes how about getting a trainer to do a 1-1 lesson and show you the basics?

Any clicker will do - it is just the sound you need so absolutely any clicker is fine. For a starters book try Karen Pryor - Clicker Training for Dogs (Getting started)


----------

